# Happy 1 year anniversy, Twisters....



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2010)

And here's your present:







Displayed next to the Cabrawlers I broke exactly 1 year earlier.

Hopefully my F17s make it past January 23, 2011.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2010)

You got one helluva ski chair shaping up.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 26, 2010)

How do you break your skis?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> How do you break your skis?


Coming down OL, got to the point where I needed to bail but there was someone a few bumps back to my left and a group of people a little down the hill to my right. Nowhere to bail to, picked up some more speed and slammed into the front side of a bump. Stand up, start to ski away, right ski just digs in. Try again, same thing, and notice that I can't put any forward pressure on the ski. Look at it, broken.

Ski the remaining half of OL on my left ski, go to Forerunner and order F17s, ski the rest of the weekend on demo Watea 84s.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, that sucks.........but you got a new sweet ski so.....congrats!


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2010)

I think that uber tip wear caused them to fail.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

warranty?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2010)

2knees said:


>



I don't get it? :-?


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

You're really rough on your equipment!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2010)

Solid work.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> ....... go to Forerunner and order F17s,....



While waiting for your Harts, ever thought about taking the bindings off the broken twister and putting it on the non broken cabrawler? The upside is you can truly make a side by side comparsion between the two skis. Just saying.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> warranty?



bump

well?

I'm assuming the answer is no because you ordered the F17s?  That's kind of BS if you ask me if Dynastar wouldn't replace them.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2010)

You should see if Dynastar will replace them, then sell the new pair of Twistwers
to offset the cost of the Hart's.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You should see if Dynastar will replace them, then sell the new pair of Twistwers
> to offset the cost of the Hart's.



Nice angle Timmy...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bump
> 
> well?
> 
> I'm assuming the answer is no because you ordered the F17s?  That's kind of BS if you ask me if Dynastar wouldn't replace them.


Nope, I asked Aspen. Only for manufacturer defect, which this wasn't.


MR. evil said:


> You should see if Dynastar will replace them, then sell the new pair of Twistwers
> to offset the cost of the Hart's.


That would've been what I had done. In fact, I asked Aspen after I ordered the F17s.

Excited for tomorrow. Getting my Addict Pros, maybe the F17s.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Nope, I asked Aspen. Only for manufacturer defect, which this wasn't.



Guess times have changed.  I haven't had 'this years gear' since High School, when mom and pop were buying.  Both my Junior and Senior year of High School I got new Salomons.  Delaminated both pairs while hitting jumps that had flat landings.  Both were with about 40 days on each pair at the time they broke.  Skis were replaced without question..  Seems to me that you were just skiing and those skis should not fail like they did.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Guess times have changed.  I haven't had 'this years gear' since High School, when mom and pop were buying.  Both my Junior and Senior year of High School I got new Salomons.  Delaminated both pairs while hitting jumps that had flat landings.  Both were with about 40 days on each pair at the time they broke.  Skis were replaced without question..  Seems to me that you were just skiing and those skis should not fail like they did.


Delam I think is closer to manufacturer's defect. I snapped wood in half - it was a hard hit, with about 100 days (though plenty of them short sessions) on the skis.

Guess I could email Dynastar the picture and see what they say. Can't seem to get their warranty page to load...


----------

